

Ask HN: Who invests in better plant based fuel? - carloc

A contact of mine has a company that does plant based fuel. They have a garage guy who is making it &quot;actually work&quot; in terms of workability with existing motors.<p>Any ideas for people potentially interested in investing much appreciated.
======
seren
What is the Energy ROI of the solution ? From my understanding, biofuel EROI
is rather poor, and does not make much economic sense in the long term.

~~~
carloc
I believe you are referring to ethanol based biofuels, which have
significantly reduced energy density and require engine modification.

This technology is a plant oil based technology, and requires no engine
modification. It's just fuel that comes from plants, and you can put it in
your vehicle right now and drive.

